# Good NY Cheddar is a thing of the past



## LizStreithorst (Oct 22, 2021)

I mourn the loss of Kraft Extra Extra Sharp cheddar.  One day it was part of my life and then Poof...Gone!

People may poo poo a big company like Kraft being capable of producing a top quality cheese, but in this case they are wrong. I know what a good sharp cheddar should taste like and feel to the tongue.

Does anyone else here miss it?  Does anyone have a clue as to what happened to it?


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 22, 2021)

I worked for Kraft/Phillip Morris 25 years ago. Their products were always top quality - regardless of whether you love or disdain big business - and their Cheddar was very good indeed.
And that, coming from a Brit, where Cheddar was invented, is high praise indeed!
However, there are excellent Cheddars from Vermont and Wisconsin these days. Try them  - you will not be disappointed.


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 22, 2021)

We buy Kraft Extra Sharp Cheddar all the time. I didn't know there was an Extra Extra Sharp.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Oct 22, 2021)

One of my favs for sharp cheddar is:

https://blackdiamondcheese.com


----------



## LizStreithorst (Oct 22, 2021)

It comes with the black wrapper.  It might be called seriously sharp or something.

I've had excellent cheddars from both England and Ireland but the imported stuff is appropriately expensive.  Canadian Black Diamond used to be a favorite for a long time, but you have to understand, I live in "spit in the road" Moselle Mississippi.  Not everything that may be available to most isn't available to me.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 22, 2021)

Two favorite cheddars - Had a friend in the telecom business who had a brother in Wisconsin that made his own small batch aged white cheddar.  It had wonderfully balanced flavor, with the little crunchy crystals that develop at about 4 years.   It was neither sour or bitter.
Sadly, he passed away. 

My second favorite can only be purchased in Northern Ont., made by Cheese Company.  There white heritage cheddar could be purchased aged for, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, and 7 years.  It is an award winning cheddar that blows away the competition, IMHO.   Of course it isn't available in the U.S.  But in my mind, I can still savor it.  I've not found a cheese in U.S. markets that compare.  

I grew up on Kraft cheeses, cheddar, sharp cheddar, extra sharp,  and Colby.  I like the flavor of Kraft cheese well enough.  

I've tried many renowned brands, but am still searching for something comparable to Balderson Heritage cheese.  

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 22, 2021)

LizStreithorst said:


> It comes with the black wrapper.  It might be called seriously sharp or something.



That's what I remember - _Seriously Sharp_, and in the black foil.  Extra sharp in red, sharp in gold, and Vermont sharp cheddar in green.  I didn't know that they totally stopped the black wrapped cheese - was thinking of it as a periodical production.


----------



## dragnlaw (Oct 23, 2021)

My father loved the Kraft Cheddar Sharp (don't remember if there was a designation of Extra or what)  But it came in a round red cardboard container, trying to remember if the inside wrapping was parchment or foil...  just don't remember.  
But the cheese was almost flakey!   

*And* my dad would only let us have a _tiny taste,_ he said it was too expensive for us kids.  LOL and this from a man who would have barrels of oysters shipped from the Maritimes to Minn.!

I'm sure I last saw it at the grocers maybe 10 years ago?  maybe more, again, just don't remember.  But it was good!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 23, 2021)

Just recently I got hold of some aged Gouda. 18 months. A seriously tasty bit of cheese. You may want to look around for some as an alternative.


----------

